# Stretched frame sizes



## NackJich (May 22, 2019)

Hello everyone. I'm new here ..
It's a general question which may guide a project I'm thinking of..
When an oil/acrylic painter embarks on a new work. What governs the dimensions? Does it depend on the size of stretcher bars available? Probably some of you make your own, but what would the average painter do in this circumstance? Are there favourite sizes?
Thanks for any advice...


----------



## mooch art supplies (Jun 18, 2019)

What governs the dimensions for most artists are the size of ready made surfaces available. Assuming you know the size roughly you want that is... You mention stretcher bars so I guess you want to paint onto canvas so here are the options

Ready made frames - Massive range of sizes in metric and imperial sizes in different aspect ratios. Tend to go up to 48 x 60" so if you need bigger you'll need to go bespoke. For most people you can find the suitable canvas within the dozens of sizes available 

Stretcher bars - Easy enough to slot together and available in similar sizes to the ready mades. Bonus with this is you can choose a better quality canvas to go over it

Bespoke - The daddy of all. You can have any size you want!! We used to make up bespoke canvasses and they tended to be limited by the size of our doorway.


----------

